# Jinma 254 kubota



## Billfinger (Mar 21, 2016)

Just thought i would share my jinma project. Its a 254 with a kubota v1503 4 cyl engine conversion. Loads more power and hopefully more reliable tgan the laidong engine. Alloy hilux radiator. Electronic fuel pump. Different oil and water gauges as i didnt trust the reading from the jinma ones . Works great although usual jinma brakes poor and clunky gearbox but overall good improvement


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done Bill! Looks sharp with that radiator!


----------



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

That's pretty slick Bill.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

That's nice!


----------



## chris toome (Dec 2, 2019)

Was there any kind of adapter plate required for the bell housing?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

very slick, but isn't the v1503 a 3 cylinder?


----------

